# Prom shoot critique please.



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Had my first prom shoot last weekend. Please look them over let me know what works and what doesnt. Thanks


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Lookin good Adam, SOOC or is there any post processing done?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I think they look pretty dang good. Just 1 little nit on the second image, is the dress cutoff on the right and his jacket being blown at the bottom but thats being really really nit picky.
Like the last and how you used the 2 poles to stay with the rule of thirds.
Good job !!!


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice.. the backgrounds seem a little blown to me .. especially #3 .. Good though.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice. I like the wind blown dress shots.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. The wind was something i had to deal with as best i could. My d7100 tends to underexpose so i have been pushing the exposure in camera by a full stop. 

Post processing
Because i use an expodisc i dont have to adjust white balance
I do add my 7 spices of post processing adjustments.
Usually its a little exposure, clarity, and some spot corrections.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Submariner (Apr 18, 2014)

Very nice,
I think the first 2 her face and shoulders are a little too bright. 2nd one he is a little too underexposed. The last 3 are great. I would remove the sun spot on her right arm in the last shot. Great job


----------



## Pole_benda (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice shots!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Pole_benda said:


> Very nice shots!


This .


----------

